

Linux Mint 12 LXDE RC is out and available for download - ChankeyPathak
http://www.linuxstall.com/linux-mint-12-lxde-rc-is-out-and-available-for-download/

======
aw3c2
Blogspam.

Go to one of these instead:

<http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1930>

<http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_lisa_lxde.php>

------
prg318
I've just booted the live ISO in VirtualBox, and the default desktop is clean,
slick, and fast. I've got an Ubuntu 11.10 VM on this machine as well, which
took much longer to boot and is all around less responsive. Linux Mint GNOME3
is a step in the right direction IMHO, my is still heavy to run on my four
year old Dell XPS. Because GNOME3 uses the GPU directly, my poor old mobile
series nvidia gets extremely hot and slow to respond when using GNOME3. I'm
currently running ArchLinux+awesome on my laptop, but I might switch to Mint12
LXDE since I'd rather have something non-rolling release on my laptop since I
never use it, and LXDE might be something nice to try.

~~~
prg318
On a related note to my GNOME3 point (From the Fedora 17 Alpha release notes)
[<http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Fedora_17_Alpha_release_notes>]

"The Miracle includes GNOME 3.4 and KDE 4.8. There is also a rendering
improvement to let more users, even those with older hardware, enjoy the GNOME
shell goodness"

I really hope that this GNOME 3.4 improvement is an upstream improvement, and
if it isn't, that Fedora submits a patch upstream so that other distributions
can benefit from this. Linux Mint GNOME would be an option for my laptop if it
wasn't for the GPU limitations.

------
muyuu
Recommended especially if you run propietary ATI drivers. Also, stock Linux
Mint (Gnome) really doesn't fit multiple screens. The top bar and menu are
fixed to the main screen, even if you place it below the extra screen. Really
a PITA to use on multiple screens, way over-engineered IMO as it's the trend
in both Gnome and KDE world lately.

~~~
udp
_> Really a PITA to use on multiple screens, way over-engineered IMO as it's
the trend in both Gnome and KDE world lately._

Yes, this new generation of window managers seems to suck with my three
monitors. Looks like I'll be sticking with XFCE for the time being (considered
KDE, but looks like someone decided to make the whole thing really ugly since
the last time I used it).

~~~
w1ntermute
> considered KDE, but looks like someone decided to make the whole thing
> really ugly since the last time I used it

Poor theming is the last reason you should use another DE. KDE makes it very
easy to retheme.

------
ralphc
I had Ubuntu 10.04 gnome on my EEE pc 901 (Celeron, 1G ram, 16 G flash disk),
I just installed this on it, it's definitely peppier, also Flash is smoother
on youtube. It's a keeper.

------
zotz
Linux/LDXE is almost weightless on this six year-old Dell laptop.

